# Eco-complete and sand



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

Minnie:

Welcome to the forum! I have sand/fluorite/gravel and it is true that the bigger things tend to migrate up so they will mix in time. Another consideration is that eco is black which may not mix with white sand too well. With fluorite/sand I can get away with the color mis-match.


----------



## Minnie (Feb 12, 2005)

*Yeah,*

when I went back and checked, it was flourite and sand that had been used. I think I'll just stick to plain eco-complete for my first try. Thanks. I wouldn't have liked the black and sand look.


----------



## brookline45 (Jan 8, 2004)

There are a few threads around about using eco-complete with Tahitian moon sand (also black). I am going to be doing this for my new 75g. I am going to take the established eco-complete from a smaller tank and use it as a base then put TMS over it.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=11025&highlight=moon+sand

Here is a tank with the combo

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=2918


----------

